# Project Polo - New Trunk / Pillars - Update



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

New system:

DEX-P9 + DEQ-P9
Hybrid Audio Legatia L631v2-3
Fallstaff 8" (2)
Arc Audio 4200SE (2)
Batcap 400 (2)
Kimber Kable Hero
Cardas Crosslink + Eichmann Bulletplug


I hope you like the photos! The trunk and the pillars are gonna be redone!




















































































More photos soon!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks nice....  Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

also keen to see this one - should give me some ideas for my own polo gti ..... i absolutely loved your previous install


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot.

Should have more photos tomorrow.

I am just looking for some nice suede/alcantara. I would like to use on some parts of the trunk, and also want to cover all the ceiling with anthracite/dark gray alcantara/ultrasuede. If someone has any recommendations please e-mail me @ [email protected]

Thanks guys!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

wow.. the old set up was grea and now your stepping it up another notcht! nice H/U combo there too!


----------



## lipe20 (May 20, 2009)

Nice work.

I want to see done.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Should have more photos tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I was looking into suede/ultrasuede/alcantara topic. Alcantara is UV resistant by nature, super expensive, Suede is the next thing close to it, ultrasuede doesn't feel all that great.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah.

I found Alcantara for around 35 Euros / meter. I am just waiting on the samples.

UltraSuede is supposed to be better than Suede. At least it is much more expensive.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking amazing my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great working, keep it going.


----------



## Speedeater (May 19, 2009)

looking foward to hear it on september!!! 

rgds!


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice work, how much space you are using for subs?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am not very good @ conversion, but around 0.7-0.8cu.ft for both. That is how much Mark Brooks recommended.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

After sub displacement it should be around .35 for each. So he is right on.

Mr. Twing you are supposed to be calling me.


----------



## Riken (Mar 19, 2006)

i picked up some alcantara from a place in FL for about $99/yrd
[email protected] put attn: Joe Martinez


----------



## Riken (Mar 19, 2006)

what kind of subs are those? how do they sound?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

U$99/yard is quite expensive, unfortunately.

I plan on doing all my pillars, ceiling, and also some details on the trunk. So it would be a lot.

I found a place in Germany that sells for 35 Euros/meter, and also one in England for 35 Pounds/meter. I am waiting on some samples of confort suede, to compare the quality with real Alcantaram and see. The confort suede is about U$20/yard. It is a big difference in price.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Those are Altomobile Fallstaff 8".

They are pretty rare, since they are discontinued.

I heard they are pretty good.

Haven't had a chance to listen to them yet.


----------



## Riken (Mar 19, 2006)

reminds me of the Phase Linear Aliante subs


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, definately.

More photos:


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice nice work mate! Is the tunnel through the box for the amp wiring or a port?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

It is just for amp wiring.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Riken said:


> reminds me of the Phase Linear Aliante subs


Yes sir they should, they were designed by the design gentlemen. He was working for Alto, not sure if he still does. similar design, but somewhat different.

And yes they are great sounding subs. In my top 3 of favorite SQ subs.

Ianaconi

My friend you got skills.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Exceptional 

I love the clean lines and simple placement. It just works so well.

Sub'd


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

don´t u have problems with wind noise with that small port??


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

It is not a port actually. The sub enclosure is sealed. That port is just for wiring.


----------



## pirrimarin (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW, that sub box is pure sex!

What exactly is the purpose of the vent holes between the pod that holds the 2 subs and the box itself? As opposed to just one large opening.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, this way the whole structure is more rigid. Know what I mean?


----------



## pirrimarin (Jul 22, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Well, this way the whole structure is more rigid. Know what I mean?


I see... I thought there might have been an acoustical reason for it.

Obrigado!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That too, but the main reason is the rigidity.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Some new photos of the work in progress:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

A couple more:


----------



## pirrimarin (Jul 22, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Some new photos of the work in progress:


Those rings are so beautiful, I feel like crying! :bigcry:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wait a couple more days and I should have more photos.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Just wait a couple more days and I should have more photos.


I can't wait.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great work, anxiously waiting for more photos!

Damn good job so far.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on those driver baffles, niiiice...


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Screw the baffles. Look how clean that workshop is 

Love the baffles man. Very very nice.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd say hey

Better pics here, right?

abs


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Fabio!  Good to see you around here also.

Some updates on the build. A stainless steel frame was made to hold the P9 in place properly.

More photos:










































































P.S: I will use the black ODR faceplate. I have both that and the regular silver one.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

the install looks great so far!! I must say nice choice in equipment as well!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot mate!

A couple friends thought the logo under the player is too big, but I liked it a lot.

I think the logo itself is gonna be painted black, and the background is gonna stay silver. What do you guys think?

It is gonna look very nice with the ODR III faceplate, I think.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I would go all black but different shades...
-So the black Pionner face,
-the ARC logo a similar brushed finish in a similar mid-sheen gloss black (idea is so the face and logo look similar)
-the trim surround in matt black (like the dash) or trimmed in black alcantra/fau suede. The alcantra would open up options for the A-pillars. So if trim in alcantra & A pillars in same black alcantra it ties it all in.

Either way, its going to look awesome!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

The trim itself is going to be matt black, just like the rest of the dash.

All the pillars in the car (A/B/C) and the ceiling will be covered in a light/mid gray alcantara, which matches the original colour.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> The trim itself is going to be matt black, just like the rest of the dash.
> All the pillars in the car (A/B/C) and the ceiling will be covered in a light/mid gray alcantara, which matches the original colour.


LINDO!

*spanish, not quite portugese


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ianaconi said:


> Thanks a lot mate!
> 
> A couple friends thought the logo under the player is too big, but I liked it a lot.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Looking great my friend, great job.


----------



## maske (Jun 17, 2009)

I like it a lot!!! Great look!!! 
And keep up the good work


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!

I should have more photos next week.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for coming to MEA and showing us your ride.
I think many people are imprest over here.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks mate!

I have been on that forum for quite some time, but I don't post much there.

I will keep them updated also!


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

I am really liking the fuse block and headunit surround.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos. I hope you guys like it.

The dash trim is not painted yet, just a base coat.










































































More to come..


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks amazing sir, Great job.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

There are so many things about this install that I dig I don't know where to start. Bravo! Really looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Speechless!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Very well thought out and symmetrical on all your components' placement. Very impressive & super clean.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I said it in a earlier post, you my friend have skills. Outstanding.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Install?...I can not keep my eyes off of that HU.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Updates:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

And a few more:


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to see you got a P9!
Looks amazing, love it!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great rings...how did you cut them to get that angle?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

A router was used.

It is a DEX-P9 with the ODR-III faceplate.

Unfortunately it is not the real ODR hehe.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you guys think?

All kinds of comments are welcome.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Just beautiful sir. Great job. O ya, one more time; YOU GOT SKILLS!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont like it.
Take it all out and start over.
j/k buddy.
It's sweeeet.

J.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I love all the suede, my kind of install for sure!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic! I love the simple yet stylish look of it all. Really sweet work there fella. :2thumbsup: Would love to get a couple of those subs.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

really nice man 

I love the A pillars, how did you secure them? they look a little heavy for the stock mounting points...


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice "porta-som"


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome work!!! i love those pillars


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Some new photos:


----------



## szarys (Jun 13, 2009)

Fantastic looking a-pillars


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

superb install... like the pillars!


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

That's just awesome work! Those pillars are sick. Back to the drawing board for me!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!

I am pretty happy with the results so far.

The L3 are amazing! 

Some new photos:


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

those are not new



love it


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn sorry for posting the same pictures twice.

I forgot I already posted these.

Sorry guys.


----------



## YelLow Rabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

Very Clean and elegant Install. Plus its in a VW that a win win in my book.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful work! Great job fabricating and wrapping your a-pillars. PM sent


----------



## eshe (May 21, 2007)

Love your work


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

I love those A pillars! Is that alcantara really stretchy?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

No lol.. hehe

Alcantara is not very stretchy at all.. 

You gotta work hard : /


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

bummer....the way it's wrapped around those pillars, it looks stretchier than vinyl.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish mate, I wish.... hehe


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the work! The power distro is very cool. I used to have the batcap 400's too and they were great! Very nice detailed work!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Some grills for the pillars


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good, D.

J.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ianaconi said:


> Some grills for the pillars


Loving the grilles, really cleaned the look up even more. Great job.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

amazing attention to detail+top notch craftsmanship!


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

holly crap damn fine work! love the pillars


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks great. Fine craftsmanship bro.


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome work, the dash and pods are amazing!!!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW!!!, how did you affix the wood dash bezel to the frame of the deck support?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man those a pillars, and the rest of the build too, is pure sex! Lovin the whole thing! Question, I know you said it was hard to work the suede, but seriously how hard, cause I really have been thinking this exact line of cover on the pillars etc. I'd love to hear your input!! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Great work! Don't know if it has been mentioned or not but, you got skills. lol 

(Very aware it has been mentioned. lol)


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

The car was featured in Car & Audio Electronics:

SQ Daily Driver : A German Car Customized in Brazil with American Audio - Daily Drivers - Features - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow! Very nice. I love the a-pillars.


----------



## tato_ (Aug 26, 2009)

nice all the work, nice finish.


----------

